# Riding Pet Peeves



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

In this thread you can write about your riding pet peeves or general horse pet peeves. We all have them so let's share them down below!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Riding a supposed beginner "lesson horse" that is bucker, though the barn owner failed to mention that part when you signed your kid up for lessons.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

People who don't know how to tie the rope halters the right way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

trail lessons that end badly not for me


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone at English Barns that has the idea that ANYONE over 200 pounds should not ride ANY horse..


----------



## EchoAttack (Apr 6, 2014)

Not necessarily riding, but... when people don't understand how many inches are in a hand. There is no such thing as 14.5 hands... drives me crazy!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

quiet is not quite, rear is not Rare


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

People who DO NOT know how to share an indoor arena, or actually any arena at all. Also people who are not your trainer, telling you how to train your horse (even when you did not ask for their advice). These are my two main ones, I swear it seems like everyone who has ever read something on the internet about how to get a horse to stand tied, instantly thinks they are a world class trainer.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

EchoAttack said:


> Not necessarily riding, but... when people don't understand how many inches are in a hand. There is no such thing as 14.5 hands... drives me crazy!!


1 hand = 4 inches. 1/2 hand = 2 inches. 14 hands = 56 inches. 14.5 hands high =58 inches. How do you measure a horse that is taller than 14, and less than 15 hands high?

I do agree that 14.2, or 14.7 could be confusing. Dividing inches into tenths is tricky business.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

What so hard?--the average woman is 16hh. The average man is 17hh-18hh. ROFL


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

When a horse is trained to neck rein and the person gets on and starts jerking around with both hands!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

When people dont ride with there heals down. It was drilled in my head ever since I was little and seeing people with their heals up in the air drives me crazy!


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

during lesson time:
loose kids around the riding area
instructors teenager taking over the lesson and then not paying attention

rest of the time:
owners not properly feeding their horses
starting 18 month old colts

and the absolute worst is anthropomorphism
nothing annoys me more when anyone treats any animal like it is a human, or even worse, like it is a human child


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

1. Harsh hands on a responsive horse
2. When the snooty jerks act like me and Twister have 2 heads because he's an app. (Ie. High withers, spots, Mohawk, not all muscle like their QHs)
2. When I'm riding my trail mare at fun shows, they act like we are idiots, when we are having FUN at the *FUN* show.
3. Stereo typing. (Horses *AND* People)


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

People butting into your lesson/training when their advice was not wanted/needed. Seriously, if you want to have a discussion and ask me questions as to why I'm doing something great, really, I love that.... but just butting in to throw your .02 cents in when you're not a trainer/close friend of mine..... that irks me (exceptions included if you notice something dangerous.)

Also: When people want to bring horses back into work or train them and then act like it's my fault that their horse won't be cantering the first time back in work or that the ride is "ONLY" 15 minuets or so. I won't push a horse because you "want it done". It's not fair to the horse.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Corporal said:


> What so hard?--the average woman is 16hh. The average man is 17hh-18hh. ROFL


Never thought of it that way. Fairly accurate though. LOL


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> 1 hand = 4 inches. 1/2 hand = 2 inches. 14 hands = 56 inches. 14.5 hands high =58 inches. How do you measure a horse that is taller than 14, and less than 15 hands high?
> 
> I do agree that 14.2, or 14.7 could be confusing. Dividing inches into tenths is tricky business.


I've always been raised with 14hh = 56 Inches, 14.1 = 57 inches, 14.2 = 58 inches, 14.3 = 59 inches. 

I understand what someone means by 14.5 (14hh and 2 inches) but it annoys the heck out of me. 

When people ride with their legs stretched out in front instead of sitting balanced with their legs under them. I don't say anything, but it drives me mad.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a dominate horse, he is the top of the totem in his pasture, and everyone I board with knows that he can be kind of a grouch to the other horses. Still, I always find myself telling them over and over (and over, and over...) that he hates having other horses come up behind him, and that he will kick if they get too close. Then, those people act like I'm being unreasonable when I ask them to back off, or act like it's my fault when he kicks out at their horses. Seriously? Just stay off his *** and everything will be fine.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

People who use draw reins on trail rides (or anywhere else for that matter, but especially on trail rides).


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

TessaMay said:


> When people ride with their legs stretched out in front instead of sitting balanced with their legs under them. I don't say anything, but it drives me mad.


i think there is a time and a place for it
mine likes to test me, she will do a half-lurch like she is stumbling
if my feet are directly beneath me, my body lurches forward
so, once we get into a trot, i move my feet a few inches forward

i still maintain balance, when she lurches i can easily brace and maintain balance, and she will never be able to accelerate fast enough to make me lose balance in the other direction

(i feel like i need a bsms Mia story about right here)


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

*WHY I get Peeved*



Gggfas said:


> In this thread you can write about your riding pet peeves or general horse pet peeves. We all have them so let's share them down below!


People that say my horse is 20 years old and he has never had his teeth checked, there is no reason too! I wish those people could see some of the horses I have had to treat. Then some of the people say, well what about wild horses? Well some will starve to death, others eat with a lot of pain and others will do just fine. In general wild horses do better teeth wise because they graze at ground level and do so for most of the day. The mouth is designed to eat at ground level not from a hay bag six feet in the air. I have also been ask then why don't you do cows teeth? Well first of all, cows eat/ chew back to front, a horse eats/ chews front to back not the same! That said, I have seen cows that have needed some help with bad teeth. Phil........Panama Central America.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I cannot stand seeing a barn where the arena does not get harrowed either on a schedule or an "as needed" basis at the very least
Also barns where the jumps/standards/what have you are stored IN the arena - leave them up, sure, but when their "home" is in the arena, I'd rather find a new barn in all honesty

As for actual riding pet peeves, not sure why but I cannot stand to see a person's hair not tucked in to the helmet. If you don't wear one, fine, but otherwise I like to see hair neatly tucked inside the helmet

When people write "horse for sell" or "looking to sale my horse"

14.5h, 16.5h, etc.

People who slap a standing martingale on every single horse "just because", and on top of that when it's clearly way too tight


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

TessaMay said:


> I've always been raised with 14hh = 56 Inches, 14.1 = 57 inches, 14.2 = 58 inches, 14.3 = 59 inches.
> 
> I understand what someone means by 14.5 (14hh and 2 inches) but it annoys the heck out of me....


Now I'm curious what our European members have to say on this?? .1 is one tenth, ,2 is two tenths, etc. all day long in any math book I ever came across.

However, I've never heard anyone say 14.25, which would be 14 hands and one inch. 1/4th of 4 inches.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> 1 hand = 4 inches. 1/2 hand = 2 inches. 14 hands = 56 inches. 14.5 hands high =58 inches. How do you measure a horse that is taller than 14, and less than 15 hands high?
> 
> I do agree that 14.2, or 14.7 could be confusing. Dividing inches into tenths is tricky business.


Why is 14.2 confusing? That is simply 14 hands, 2 inches. There ARE no 10ths, only inches.

Otherwise, you have 14H, 14.1H, 14.2H, 14.3H, and 15H.

14.5 and 14.7 do not exist.

And for the record, europeans developed this form of measurement, more years ago than any of us are old.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

squirrelfood said:


> Why is 14.2 confusing? That is simply 14 hands, 2 inches. There ARE no 10ths, only inches.
> 
> Otherwise, you have 14H, 14.1H, 14.2H, 14.3H, and 15H.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps it's because I've read math textbooks, but never a horse measuring textbook. I see numbers written in decimal format, and think in that direction. I still wonder how folks outside the US, who use the metric system see this. (I know, I know, measuring horses in hands is older than the metric system too. LOL)


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Perhaps it's because I've read math textbooks, but never a horse measuring textbook. I see numbers written in decimal format, and think in that direction. I still wonder how folks outside the US, who use the metric system see this. (I know, I know, measuring horses in hands is older than the metric system too. LOL)


I've been hanging with horses so many years I do all my thinking in "horse".


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

jmike said:


> i think there is a time and a place for it
> mine likes to test me, she will do a half-lurch like she is stumbling
> if my feet are directly beneath me, my body lurches forward
> so, once we get into a trot, i move my feet a few inches forward
> ...


 
I'm not saying you can't balance that way, but if you have been trained to balance with your feet under you even when your horse reacts/takes off/stumbles you end up with a stronger position. When your legs are in front of your body you are already on your way to being left behind. When your legs are too far back, you are already on your way to tipping forward. When they are squarely under you, you are balanced in the middle. 

Also, let me clarify. 

This doesn't really bother me: 








My legs are too far forward (I usually have them directly under me) and I am sitting back on my pockets more than I like, but it doesn't bother me when I see someone ride like this. 

THIS is what bothers me: 








If you're not doing a sliding stop your legs have no business being on your horse's shoulder.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

jmike said:


> i think there is a time and a place for it
> mine likes to test me, she will do a half-lurch like she is stumbling
> if my feet are directly beneath me, my body lurches forward
> so, once we get into a trot, i move my feet a few inches forward
> ...


Never say 'never' when dealing with horses. They have the amazing ability to make us liars. I have lied a time or ten...lol


----------



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

My pet peeve is when people kick there horse to go but then pull back. LIKE CHOOSE!


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

People on a group trail ride who take off at a gallop without making sure everyone is at least aware that they plan to do so! And people who think it is fun to hold their horse way back on a trail ride... then come flying up on the last horse..


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

People.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

When people hold the reins in a death grip like they're trying to rip the horse's cheeks off. Especially when jumping. Can we say OUCH?

My other one is owners who don't discipline their horses. I don't care if they're weanlings, yearlings, whatever. Biting, kicking, and running people over is _never_ okay. No, they won't grow out of it, you have to TRAIN them to know better. They're not puppies, and you'll be sorry for spoiling them when they grow into half-ton terrors.


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

People who are trying to horses as kid-safe jumpers.. When they are most definitely NOT kid safe jumpers..

Or really anything along the lines of this-
"Selling a 14.5 hand colt, one and a half years old, broke and kid safe" 
Oh how I wish I were exaggerating.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

TessaMay said:


> When people ride with their legs stretched out in front instead of sitting balanced with their legs under them. I don't say anything, but it drives me mad.


 Ehhh I see what you're saying but I think it depends. While yes, most of the time you should follow proper horsemanship and have your legs under you etc etc, there's a time and place for legs in front.

When I'm on my mare, my stirrups are nice and long and my legs are directly under me and everyone is happy.

But on my colt, I hitch those stirrups up, move my legs forward and use them as a base. He's small, narrow and QUICK and I've seen his "should have been a nice turn but instead turned into something that would put barrel racers to shame" land professional riders in the dirt. As such our reining instructor typically has me seated this way. I don't plan to do it forever, and we don't even do it most of the time, but if I know we're going to be loping and turning, then I also know at some point he's going to dive in with his front end and I like having a base to brace against while I get him back under me. That's just what works for us though


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Something that drives me round the bend is when I'm riding in an area with other horses and people start veering around me/cutting me off, or kick it up a gear right behind me (especially when I'm working a greenie) without letting me know that they're thundering up my horses butt.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

TessaMay said:


> I'm not saying you can't balance that way, but if you have been trained to balance with your feet under you even when your horse reacts/takes off/stumbles you end up with a stronger position. When your legs are in front of your body you are already on your way to being left behind. When your legs are too far back, you are already on your way to tipping forward. When they are squarely under you, you are balanced in the middle.
> 
> Also, let me clarify.
> 
> ...


 I suspect when you get old and have bum knees it won't be so much of a pet peeve anymore.:lol:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Any kind of forceful riding that doesn't take the horse into consideration.
Overusing any kind of tack.
Being inconsiderate against other riders in the trails.
Riding too young, too soon, too hard.

If something more particular - using jumps/cavaletti that another rider has set up for himself (while he is still riding) and not lifting them up after your horse has hit them down.

Balancing yourself by the reins in the rising trot, while claming to be experienced.

Making fun of others, especially, children and teenagers, who are riding in a helmet.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

So many!

I take 14.5 to mean 14.2 the .5 meaning 1/2 a hand, annoying and incorrect but harmless.

The most annoying thing for me is people making excuses for their horses bad behaviour. "Don't ride to close to him, he is a boss horse and doesn't like it." 
He should not be a boss horse when ridden, the rider should be in charge.

Having said that, someone who doesn't keep a horse's length between the them and the rider in front.

Arena riding where riders do not adhere to the rules - passing left hand to left hand, when walking taking the inside track so those doing faster work don't have to skirt around you.


Constant lungeing - you should be able to get a horse out the stable and ride it straight away. 

People hauling themselves up onto a horse from the ground. 
Ill mannered horses, ill mannered people. 

Parents who pay for you to reach their children and then when you are, they are telling them what to do. 

Horses being turned out with their saddle and bridle sweat marks still on them.

Over use of devices to get a better outline.

Ignorance without wanting to learn.

Possibly my biggest peeve is riders with heels jammed down to far and being ahead of the movement when jumping.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with Southernbound and jmike, my gelding had this habit of crow hopping so I would have my ready position in case he decided to act up. Now with my mare I ride normal.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

TessaMay said:


> I'm not saying you can't balance that way, but if you have been trained to balance with your feet under you even when your horse reacts/takes off/stumbles you end up with a stronger position. When your legs are in front of your body you are already on your way to being left behind. When your legs are too far back, you are already on your way to tipping forward. When they are squarely under you, you are balanced in the middle.
> 
> Also, let me clarify.
> 
> ...


3 points of contact will always be more stable than 2
a wider base is also more stable than a narrower base

if your legs are behind you:
it is *easy* to fall forward when the horse takes off

it is *easy* to fall backward because your legs offer no stability in that direction

if your legs are in front of you:
it is *hard* to fall backward for 2 reasons - core muscles contract, pulling your body forward (imagine the difficulty level difference between doing a situp and doing a swimmer) - the back of the saddle rises up, it is hard to roll uphill

it is *hard* to fall forward because you have something to brace against

if your feet are directly under you:
it is *easy* to fall in either direction because a more narrow base is is easily pushed over

mine are more like this at a trot - but i don't have the flexability to put my heels down that far


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

riders who think the book answer is always the right answer regardless of circumstances


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

people that think being mean will get the right answer
i think horses respond very well to "hard but fair"

equally wrong is being too fair, or too easy --- spoiled horses can be dangerous


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> People.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVSlE28hOgI
Can't be too bothered by all of the failings I see, and SO many GOOD ones have already been posted here.
I have three pet peeves, mostly bc I only see horse owners now when I'm horse shopping.
One: *A Taller horse is a better horse*.
ME: "How tall is your horse."
IGNORANT SELLER: "16'2hh"
You see the horse, who is CLEARLY 14.1hh -15hh
How much do they really know about this horse if they don't know his height?!?!?

Two: People who train the horses with "I don't know...these are the cues that I pulled out of my a... _(read that, 'pulled them out of the air')._
I once tried a gelding that wouldn't stop until the seller told me to put my heels in front of his shoulders. WTFUDGE!?!?

Three: The (IGNORANT) SELLER wants to pick apart _my_ riding after the seller's ill mannered horse has just embarrassed her!

One woman wanted to complain that I didn't know how to hold her mare's split reins as I was adjusting my rein length. She had two horses to sell, one a mare that nobody had ever trained to tie, and the gelding I almost got on before this went right up in the air. Her reaction to the gelding was to get on and beat him up. I am SURE that THAT fixed him!!!!
FYI: If you are selling a horse, don't criticize the Buyer. It's rude and throws cold water all over your sale. =/

That year I bought my great mare, who picketed calmly for 5 nights on my picket line with my geldings, was ridden by a so-so rider in several battles IN FRONT OF ME, and loaded right up in the trailer to go home with me. The only thing that bothered her were shipping boots, and she did the typical picking her back feet way up high, walking towards the trailer.
NOTE FOR NEWBIES: She was for sale bc the owner had budgeted for 9 horses, and had a gorgeous stallion her wanted to purchase. If there were any other reasons, I have yet to discover them 6 years later.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Friends and family members who think they can volunteer your horse up at any moment for "pony rides."

People who constantly compare horses to dogs.

The age old question, "how long do horses live?" I have a 26 year old mare and I get asked this question alllll the time! I don't know how long they live...they live until they die.

As far as riding goes- little kids and animals running though the arena during lessons/ training. And there is always that one person who decides to ride a little closer to you in the arena during your lesson....and they end up getting a free lesson out of it.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

cebee said:


> People on a group trail ride who take off at a gallop without making sure everyone is at least aware that they plan to do so! And people who think it is fun to hold their horse way back on a trail ride... then come flying up on the last horse..


This, this, this this, this!

Lack of trail etiquette is one of my pet peeves.

Unsolicited advice. I do not mind if someone asks "Can I give you a few pointers?" and gives me an opportunity to accept or decline, but don't just ramble off about how I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When someone is sat to th back of the saddle and feet stuck forward they are going to make it a lot harder for the horses to carry them. 

However, I do agree with the fact that having a backward seat and feet forward is far safer in many situations - especially over drop fences.

Watch any video of Steeplechasers and you will see that majority of the jockeys take an upright position going into the fences then adopt the backward seat over the fence leaning even further back with feet forward on the landing. If thy were stronger and safer with feet under the seat, they would be riding that way! 
They slip their reins (hit the buckle is the term) and are fast to regain them on landing. 

I do know that out Foxhunting I would rarely ever have a correct position over a fence because the chances of a horse pecking on landing over a big fence were greater than show jumping.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have read that some people train their Hunters to kick off of any large obstacles, like a log. Is this true? Has it happened to you?!?!? YIKES!!!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Just thought of another one (and just to clarify, I have nothing wrong with side reins if used correctly and in the right time/place)

Seeing a photo of a horse going in side reins (or any other aid really) and then the owner saying "look how nice he's going" and proceed to post a "before" photo when not in side reins, and then a side reins photo below. Like no, your horse hasn't changed, you just gave a false headset for a photo. Learn to use them correctly or not at all, take them off and ride correctly, then post a before/after.

Also people who have sale photos of a horse in a tie down/standing martingale/draw reins/side reins or any other aid/gadget. I want to see how the horse moves without all these things otherwise I'm just wasting my time scrolling adds having to contact owners and wait on better pictures.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Many horses when confronted with a large solid fence like an Irish bank, will learn to land on the top and then immediately jump off the other side. 
Some horses will drop they back legs over a big spread to try to give themselves a boost over it, doesn't work well over hedges! 

The banks in Ireland can be horrific! Big ditch onto a 4'+ bank, three or four feet flat top and off over another ditch the other side. Many green hunters will try and clear it all in one which generally is not ideal. If they do clear it then they are immediately sold as a jumper as e width at the bottom of the bank can be 10-12 feet wide.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Riders who flop all over the horse’s back, body, hands and feet flailing, obviously have no balance and then blame the horse for ignoring their "oh so clear" cues; it’s the tack, the atmosphere of the barn, the feed, the farrier, conformation, then talk for hours to anyone who will listen and conclude they need to just get tougher with the horse or get a new horse! ARGGGH!

Jake's excuses....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFvujknrBuE


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

When parents put their kids on a difficult horse and then take the family out for a benefit trail ride with 20 or 30 other riders. Kid can't control horse, horse irritates other horses by charging, horse gets kicked at and kid gets kicked. Then all of a sudden it's someone else's fault! 

People tying up their horse with WAY too much rope hanging. Wreck looking for a place to happen.

People whacking a horse across the ears for spooking at something.

I don't ride in groups anymore. It's way to stressful:-(


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Uh oh guys I've got a new one that I (recently) found: 

"Groundwork fixes everything!" and "If he can't do it on the ground he cannot do it undersaddle" Kinda getting sick of having clients who insist that their horses need about two hours of groundwork BEFORE riding, every ride....... and their solid and well broke horses.......... grrr....... 

(^I suppose I'm trying to say 'too much emphasis' lol)


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Paying a lot of money to go to an out of your area "clinic" where there are so many horses and riders you feel like you are a herd of cattle in a stockyard rather than a horse and rider. I paid for this?


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I get pretty irritated about people who feel the need to tell me the bit i am using is too harsh. yes I use a curb bit with shanks, yes it has a chain mouth piece, no your opinion does not matter. I have a peg board in my barn with 100+ bits I sort through them till I find one that the horse seems to like and gets me the response i want. 

I also get very irritated when I am riding in a group, and the people behind me are flipping their gums, and continue to ride up my young horses butt (I am almost always on a young horse).

And I get VERY irritated when an unruly horse is immediately diagnosed as "in pain" or when a horse is not doing what it is supposed to and the first blame is placed on the saddle. When I was coming up we each had one saddle and we rode any number of my dads 20head of horses, with no issue, and most horses act like fools, because they are allowed to not because they are hurting......

Jim


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't stand 
-people who think their riding is superior to everyone else no matter what
- when people who are usually good riders get on a horse to "fix it", then feeling scared but don't want to show it, so they just kick the horse around in circles ( if that makes any sense)
-people who jab their horses with spurs for not moving off their leg in a millisecond 
- petty much those kind of people in general


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> I get pretty irritated about people who feel the need to tell me the bit i am using is too harsh. yes I use a curb bit with shanks, yes it has a chain mouth piece, no your opinion does not matter. I have a peg board in my barn with 100+ bits I sort through them till I find one that the horse seems to like and gets me the response i want.
> 
> And I get VERY irritated when an unruly horse is immediately diagnosed as "in pain" or when a horse is not doing what it is supposed to and the first blame is placed on the saddle. When I was coming up we each had one saddle and we rode any number of my dads 20head of horses, with no issue, and most horses act like fools, because they are allowed to not because they are hurting......
> 
> Jim


I just wanted to give a huge AMEN to this. A ginormous AMEN!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

2nd that AMEN!!


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

people who parrot back information with no real understanding of what they are saying or how it is applied

i am guilty on this from time to time

people who take anything as gospel because that is just the way it's been done forever
people who debate information because of the source (usually someone new to horses) instead of what is actually being said


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

> Friends and family members who think they can volunteer your horse up at any moment for "pony rides."


THIS! I never had a say before because any of the horses I owned when I was younger weren't really paid by me so my grandfather would always let the family pony ride or ride my horse. It bugged me, but since I wasn't paying for them I really had no say. But when I bought my horses that I have now he wanted to take the family over and show them off to them while I was at work and I set clear ground rules that I didn't want him handling them while I wasn't there. The last time he handled my green gelding he hurt his shoulder and I didn't want anymore accidents since he's older than he was when he had horses before. I also said no to having the great grandkids pony riding on them as he did before.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> People who parrot back information with no real understanding of what they are saying or how it is applied


THIS drives me freakin nutz! Do these people not realize that ANYONE with a fair bit of knowledge KNOWS they haven't a clue?


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

SNOBS
Especially the ones who feel a need to creatively trash talk others to feel better about themselves.
SNOBS
the ones who have a breed of horse which they feel is SUPERIOR to any other horse and everyone else is riding dog food.
At a recent horse show, in the warm up arena, a gal had draw reins on her beautiful horse. She kept bumping this horse in the mouth for no reason. I watched this go on for about an hour and he was already beyond vertical and highly submissive. He had a sweetness about him and it broke my heart someone ignorant was at the reins.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I feel horribly ignorant now, but what are "draw reins"? I don't show so not sure if I've missed something.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> ...
> 
> Jake's excuses....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFvujknrBuE



This has been my all time favorite movie scene for ages and ages.

Did you know I had a horse named Elwood, he's the Appy in my avatar.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Blue said:


> I feel horribly ignorant now, but what are "draw reins"? I don't show so not sure if I've missed something.


Draw reins and running reins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I see, thank you. I see your point. I'd rather have my horse well trained enough to maintain a nice head set. I don't call seeing anything like that in actual use and seems a bit extreme.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Corporal said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVSlE28hOgI


Love this.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Corporal said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVSlE28hOgI





NorthernMama said:


> Love this.


awesome


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Corporal said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVSlE28hOgI



Corporal.... you put the first real smile and laugh on my face this week! Thank you so much!! :rofl:


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Most likely don't deal with this, but I have a horse who basically goes to Field trials simply as an extra, and he often times gets put into service planting birds or as a marshal or judges horse whatever.

What probably pushes me over the edge more than anything is when I go to use MY saddle later on and have to spend half the ride fine tuning my stirrups, for length because someone who needed to borrow my horse and tack couldn't either put the stirrups back where they were or couldn't cope for 20 mins with stirrups a touch long!

Jim


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> Most likely don't deal with this, but I have a horse who basically goes to Field trials simply as an extra, and he often times gets put into service planting birds or as a marshal or judges horse whatever.
> 
> What probably pushes me over the edge more than anything is when I go to use MY saddle later on and have to spend half the ride fine tuning my stirrups, for length because someone who needed to borrow my horse and tack couldn't either put the stirrups back where they were or couldn't cope for 20 mins with stirrups a touch long!
> 
> Jim


 why are people riding YOUR horse and using YOUR saddle? is this at a boarding barn, did you give them permission to do so? if Not I would be livid.. and its common courtesy, if you borrow something like a saddle, put the stirrups back/ or whatever back in the same or better condition you borrowed it from


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

gingerscout said:


> why are people riding YOUR horse and using YOUR saddle? is this at a boarding barn, did you give them permission to do so? if Not I would be livid.. and its common courtesy, if you borrow something like a saddle, put the stirrups back/ or whatever back in the same or better condition you borrowed it from


I campaign field trial dogs, and when you go to a field trial some of the stakes are horse back and some are walking. All of the judging is done from horse back, and a majority of the spectating. It is also fairly common to use someone with a horse to plant quail on the course so that their a birds for the dogs to find. 

I just happen to show up most weekends with more horses than I need (just in case a horse comes up lame or it HOT and I decide to give one a break). It is fairly common for people who do not have their own horses to rent when available or borrow a horse for a brace or 2. MOST people are great about returning things as they get them, but most dog people are not horse people, and occasionally common etiquette goes out the window, mostly through ignorance than anything else. But it burns my ***.

Jim


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

People who say "stupid horse."
If they want to see "stupid" they best go look in a mirror.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

jimmyp that's why I marked my stirrup settings with a marker. I don't like stepping up and down and wasting my riding time. With broken ankles, knees and a knee replacement, my stirrup length is important.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Blue said:


> jimmyp that's why I marked my stirrup settings with a marker. I don't like stepping up and down and wasting my riding time. With broken ankles, knees and a knee replacement, my stirrup length is important.


Yeah mine are mocked but the marks have since faded, its time to get the old sharpie out


Jim


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

People who feel they must say " he's cute, but..." and then they tear apart your buddy's conformation. I wouldn't meet their kid and say, " nice kid but too many freckles, those legs are too skinny and oh those moles will be a problem some day!"
So I think people who offer up negative remarks about a horse, without being asked, that is just plain rude.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Incitatus32 said:


> Corporal.... you put the first real smile and laugh on my face this week! Thank you so much!! :rofl:


Incitatus32, Haven't you ever seen "The IT Crowd"? It's a hoot, and the US copy catted it to make "The Big Bang Theory", which is IMHO a poor substitute.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

People who come out to ride their horse and seem to think a proper ride includes 1x walk, 4x trot, 3x canter each direction with a few circles thrown in at the ends. Sadly I find this is often a reflection of their lesson program.

Alternatively, people who never come out and ride if it's not a lesson. There a several of those at my barn. At a clinic one of them was told to "ride around and warm your horse up" and they had no idea what that meant.

People who don't give a proper walk at the beginning of the ride, especially when their horse is coming out of a stall or if the pastures are muddy/icy. No, one lap of the arena is not enough.

People while ride their horse for 20min max. 20 min is nothing to a fit, young, healthy horse. I'll be cleaning stall and one girl will bring her horse in, ride, and turn them back out in the time it takes me to do three stalls and dump the wheelbarrow. 

Knowing you need a crop to motivate your horse most of the time, but deciding you want to try riding without it today. Never go to war without your weapons!

Not riding, but just general... if I've already cleaned and bedded a stall and you'd decide to put your horse in there(not your stall) to dry off or whatever, clean it up after! I muck once a day. Don't make someone else's horse stand in your mess and leave an even bigger mess for me in the morning. Without fail it is always a messy horse put into a clean horse's stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

ApuetsoT said:


> Never go to war without your weapons!


i am stealing this phrase because it is awesome


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

People who seldom or never ride outside the arena, but "know everything" about riding.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

People who believe go=kick randomly horse.
Stop=pull reins, if horse does not stop immediately pull harder, both reins at the same time.

Friends who invite their friends you don't even know to ride your horse. This drives me mad!! 

Lack of respect when on trail rides by other riders / people in general.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I must have entered a 'zen' phase.... I just don't care as long as people aren't bossing me about my horses. Of course, there are any number of things that irritate me when I see them. But off the top of my head, no. My bottom line is that the horse is well cared for, after that, to each his own. If somebody wants to ride incorrectly and has no desire to improve, that's fine. Its pretty clear that nobody likes having 'advice' forced on them. I've come to the same conclusion about horse 'tools' (bits, spurs, training aids, etc.): 'its not the tool its the hands that use them'.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

ApuetsoT said:


> People who come out to ride their horse and seem to think a proper ride includes 1x walk, 4x trot, 3x canter each direction with a few circles thrown in at the ends. Sadly I find this is often a reflection of their lesson program.
> 
> 
> People while ride their horse for 20min max. 20 min is nothing to a fit, young, healthy horse.
> ...



To the first point, some people may not know to do much more than this, they may be still learning and not confident to try new things or may need an instructor to help them plan different exercises for their horse. (So yes, this reflects back on the instructor). Or maybe, all they wanted to achieve for their session was some nice walk, trot, canter?

For the second point above, some people have only a limited time between school/work/sport/other commitments in which to ride. To my mind, 20 mins is better than nothing. You've come out, seen your horse, given it a quick bit of exercise - better than not turning up at all. You may not see them come out at different times and ride for 2 hours or more.

People generally try to do the best with the resources they have - be it limited training/knowledge or limited time. Just think you've been a bit harsh.

Just my opinion.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

aussiemum said:


> To the first point, some people may not know to do much more than this, they may be still learning and not confident to try new things or may need an instructor to help them plan different exercises for their horse. (So yes, this reflects back on the instructor). Or maybe, all they wanted to achieve for their session was some nice walk, trot, canter?
> 
> For the second point above, some people have only a limited time between school/work/sport/other commitments in which to ride. To my mind, 20 mins is better than nothing. You've come out, seen your horse, given it a quick bit of exercise - better than not turning up at all. You may not see them come out at different times and ride for 2 hours or more.
> 
> ...


To the first, Yes, I can't be too upset with the kids because they aren't taught any better. I guess the underlying peeve is lesson programs who don't teach independent thinking in their programs. One of the best coaches I've had would make us warm up on our own and watch. We were scolded if we spent more than a long side on the rail. Not many around here teach like that.

To the second, I am out at the barn almost every, all day. I live on site and clean the barn most morning. 20min rides are the norm for this boarder, and I know her personally, her day isn't that busy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

But it's her horse. She's not obliged to follow a set of rules on how long to ride, as long as she doesn't overwork the horse. And, if she's a good rider, even more - well ridden 20mins are much more beneficial than an hour of plodding around.

This reminds me of a peeve - people who always know better how others should ride their horses - and I take a particular dislike in those who sometimes will stand along the arena fence, snicker, whisper among themselves and point at the rider while he is trying to work with his horse.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> Ignorance without wanting to learn.
> .


This, this, one hundred times!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't know if it's everyone or just the people I ride with but every time we go trail riding with them they have to make phone calls/listen to messages whenever we get to a clearing where they can get a signal. Not important calls either, they have to chit chat with kids (grown kids not checking in on little kids) or whoever. It drives me crazy and I give them heck for it. We are there to ride not sit on the horses in one spot for an hour so that they can talk on the phone.

Cell phones in general are one of my pet peeves. LOL And yes, I have resisted the modern day must have and refuse to own one.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Don't know if it's everyone or just the people I ride with but every time we go trail riding with them they have to make phone calls/listen to messages whenever we get to a clearing where they can get a signal. Not important calls either, they have to chit chat with kids (grown kids not checking in on little kids) or whoever. It drives me crazy and I give them heck for it. We are there to ride not sit on the horses in one spot for an hour so that they can talk on the phone.
> 
> Cell phones in general are one of my pet peeves. LOL And yes, I have resisted the modern day must have and refuse to own one.


ugh why? just enjoy the nature! disconnect every so often!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

People who hog the arena and never seem to take others into consideration, which is both annoying and dangerous, if the arena is on the small side. It especially applies to not calling out your jumps, and is even more disturbing in warm-up rings. I've had to stop abruptly while closing in on a jump, just because somebody aimlessly wanders in my path, not even looking around and just chatting on her phone, although I had called out the jump loud and clear just moments before.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Yes! That. I don't do jumps but I do a large clinic of about 30 riders in the spring and there are always a few people who are so rude . most of us are trying to be polite and will make eye contact or call out our intent but there are alwaysthe bad apples who will plow right into you if you don't abruptly stop or change direction to avoid a collision. Another pet peeve is that the main instructor doesn't see it most of the time. When she does see it she stron ly coo rrects them but with 30 riders moving around in one huge pattern its impossible for her to see every instànce. Funny (not) thing is that most years it is pretty much the same group and the same bad apples. 
On the trail its that lead rider who picks up a faster gait without communicating and making sure everyone in the group wants to trot or canter. My trail rule is that we don't go faster than the slowest horse and rider . another one is the lead rider who picks up speed at the bottom of a hill as he is starting up the next hill ,failing to realize that the 3rd horse back will be wanting to pick up speed on the down side and all riders aren't able to keep a horse from getting frantic at feeling left behind. Bottom line is to be considerate of the whole string and not just do what is fun for you. 
Oh, and folks cantering around a blind curve...that's really fun for the person and horse that nearly gets creamed. Thank goodness most people are reasonable an d considerate.

Fay


----------

